# Here's my questionnaire, I thought I was ENTP.



## renordw (Mar 19, 2014)

In response to http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html


0)	Male, 28 years old, relaxed, I have a masters degree in economics

1)	The Marching of the Machines | Flickr - Photo Sharing! There are some windmills, giant ones, they look like they’re probably in Denmark where they have the largest windmills on Earth. In fact, experimental wind power companies are based out of Denmark where the government subsidizes alternative energy and they’re very interested in developing ways to reduce their dependence on oil. There are even several islands off the coast of Denmark where there are nothing but enormous windmills the size of large 777 planes. Their sound is so loud that most people refuse to allow them anywhere near a residential or agricultural sector 

2)	Having a cursory knowledge of how cars work, I’d probably ask for ideas from my passengers and then determine if we’d have any way to fix the issue. Depending on if it were a drivetrain, engine, electrical, or fluids issue, I’d probably advise someone else in the car of what the most likely cause of the trouble was.

3)	This actually just happened this weekend, we were in a different city and this guy we met convinced us to let us drive his car. We made it back to his house, which turned out to be enormous, and he let us stay there all night after we raided his liquor cabinet. Living life to the fullest. It was a nice change from staying on my cousin’s couch, because her dog constantly licks me and my friends and won’t let us get any sleep.

4)	Depending on what the issue is, I’d probably try to understand why he thinks whatever it is he’s talking about. If his beliefs are founded on something ridiculous and totally unrealistic, I’d probably try to fill in his information gaps with things like the latest research or articles published in popular magazines.

5)	If I were in an environment where someone was behaving in a way that clashed with my beliefs, I might sit back and try to observe why they’re doing the things they’re doing. For example, when I am on public transportation in foreign countries on vacation, one of the most exhilarating experiences is trying to understand their culture through logic and try to take away a piece of their system of values and assimilate it into my daily routine.

6)	Firstly, everything has a rational and logical explanation. I think everybody acts in a manner that they’ve developed to try to make sense of what the world around them. Some people have tough lives and some of their senses and abilities are negatively affected. People without much ability to trust typically have good reasons to doubt the genuineness of the people around them.

7)

a.	I feel like I’m constantly scheming to be the top dog in any situation, and I have a lot of tools in my kit to make people trust, respect, admire or fear me depending on the person I am interacting with. 

b.	I don’t think I’d change anything about it.

8)	I typically live my life based on the fact that our gut feelings emerge from a long process of subconscious thought, and typically those reactions are right. The more we analyze how we want to react to stimulation, the more our brains are convincing us of things like “we’re not good enough”. I always go with my gut, even if my brain tries to convince me otherwise, unless it’s a situation with enormous consequences like quitting my job or dropping out of school.

9)	

a.	Brainstorming energizes me the most, I love to be around people and try to follow a collective train of thought. I feel refreshed and clarity, not necessarily energized when I work out, a sense of soreness reminds me of my body, which tends to get neglected as I am such a head-oriented person. 

b.	Trying to follow rules, agendas, plans, or cleaning my house makes me exhausted and irritable. Jumping through hoops, and ineptitude of red tape makes me want to just go home and sleep. Errands suck.

10)	I think I am constantly resisting the urge to cut people off during conversation, when they say something interesting my first reaction is to stop them and continue down whatever path I want to see their thoughts continue down.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

You are definitely ENTP. There is no question.


----------



## renordw (Mar 19, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> You are definitely ENTP. There is no question.


Thanks for the feedback. What tipped you off? roud:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

renordw said:


> Thanks for the feedback. What tipped you off? roud:


You show Ti, but seem to be an extravert. You despise the mundane with a passion. You could also be ESTP, but I feel your personality is more ENTP.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Disagree. Nothing in the post is indicative of intuition; a few ENTP like traits appear but they're Ti. You seem like a man of adventure to me - which makes me think an Se-user. I will call ESTP.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> Disagree. Nothing in the post is indicative of intuition; a few ENTP like traits appear but they're Ti. You seem like a man of adventure to me - which makes me think an Se-user. I will call ESTP.


9. a & 10. to counter.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Nahh! ENTP to the extreme! We have a new Bugs Bunny!


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> 9. a & 10. to counter.


Glad you raised this, actually. The fact that our OP is a head-oriented person may actually point to Ti-dominance. But he speaks of a body awareness: I'm led to think of a body-builder from the way he explains it. Inferior Sensing seems a*fool's guess, and I see Si nowhere. Where do you see it?


----------



## renordw (Mar 19, 2014)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> Glad you raised this, actually. The fact that our OP is a head-oriented person may actually point to Ti-dominance. But he speaks of a body awareness: I'm led to think of a body-builder from the way he explains it. Inferior Sensing seems a*fool's guess, and I see Si nowhere. Where do you see it?


Wow, that's really uncanny. I wouldn't consider myself a body builder, but I do go to the gym, work out or do some kind of martial art every single day, except if I am out of town.

I kind of just threw that in there at the last minute, I didn't realize it would be important.

This might also be interesting, I often don't even notice when I hurt myself, and then when I consciously see that I'm hurt I panic until I realize it's not life threatening. Then the pain goes away. Sometimes I'll even get the sensation that there's some "water" dripping down my arm or something, which will be blood, and then it's almost like a conscious decision to worry about the wound after I've seen it. Then I feel pain.

For example I sometimes get kidney stones, the first time it happened to me I thought it would be the end of me. In the ER the doctor told me what the issue was, and how it was mostly benign, and the pain pretty much went away entirely, because I knew it wasn't really going to kill me.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> Glad you raised this, actually. The fact that our OP is a head-oriented person may actually point to Ti-dominance. But he speaks of a body awareness: I'm led to think of a body-builder from the way he explains it. Inferior Sensing seems a*fool's guess, and I see Si nowhere. Where do you see it?


Internal body sensations are the realm of Si. Ne types are most prone to neglect their body's needs. He also stated jumping at other people's ideas.


----------



## renordw (Mar 19, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Internal body sensations are the realm of Si. Ne types are most prone to neglect their body's needs. He also stated jumping at other people's ideas.


Very interesting. I can identify with this more than you realize. Most of the time I don't even know if I'm hungry or full, just that there's some kind of sensation coming from my stomach. I can really mentally obsess over bodily things though, like I've got a surgical scar on my head, which does't really hurt, but I constantly feel like it should hurt. So I touch it a lot, and then I work myself up to the point of where it hurts and then it feels normal. 

Weird, it's kind of deep and pretty subconscious. I hadn't thought much about that before.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Internal body sensations are the realm of Si. Ne types are most prone to neglect their body's needs. He also stated jumping at other people's ideas.


Jumping at the ideas of others hardly puts a red mark on xSTP. But his body sensations seem like a certain sense of power, not consistency. It's kind of like sweating with the wind to cool you, and embracing it. It's powerful and if you're feeling vital at the time, you'll feel a rush and the strong power of freedom.

I'm writing this from a phone, so I'm slow here. I'm off to bed but am hoping to awake full of ideas. Farewell.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> Jumping at the ideas of others hardly puts a red mark on xSTP. But his body sensations seem like a certain sense of power, not consistency. It's kind of like sweating with the wind to cool you, and embracing it. It's powerful and if you're feeling vital at the time, you'll feel a rush and the strong power of freedom.
> 
> I'm writing this from a phone, so I'm slow here. I'm off to bed but am hoping to awake full of ideas. Farewell.


Interesting point. It was fun talking, farewell.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

renordw said:


> Very interesting. I can identify with this more than you realize. Most of the time I don't even know if I'm hungry or full, just that there's some kind of sensation coming from my stomach. I can really mentally obsess over bodily things though, like I've got a surgical scar on my head, which does't really hurt, but I constantly feel like it should hurt. So I touch it a lot, and then I work myself up to the point of where it hurts and then it feels normal.
> 
> Weird, it's kind of deep and pretty subconscious. I hadn't thought much about that before.


ENTPs in the grip of their inferior can become hypochondriacal, or depressed and fatalistic. Does this relate to you?


----------



## renordw (Mar 19, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> ENTPs in the grip of their inferior can become hypochondriacal, or depressed and fatalistic. Does this relate to you?


Yes absolutely. When something is physically wrong I guess I just Ne>Ti trying to think up some reason explaining my problem. Now, I guess it makes a lot of sense because of my poor Si.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

renordw said:


> Yes absolutely. When something is physically wrong I guess I just Ne>Ti trying to think up some reason explaining my problem. Now, I guess it makes a lot of sense because of my poor Si.


ESTPs in the grip become paranoid about the future or develop delusions of grandeur. How well do you relate to this?


----------



## renordw (Mar 19, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> ESTPs in the grip become paranoid about the future or develop delusions of grandeur. How well do you relate to this?


Wow, not at all. I didn't even know anybody could experience delusions of grandeur while in the grip. I mostly obsess over things I typically gloss over while in the grip. 

Like cleaning. Heh


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

renordw said:


> Wow, not at all. I didn't even know anybody could experience delusions of grandeur while in the grip. I mostly obsess over things I typically gloss over while in the grip.
> 
> Like cleaning. Heh
> 
> ...


ENTP, definitely.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@EthereaEthos - you never clarified the nature of those ideas. Different people have a different idea of idea in their head. Also, "I am only kinda a body builder because I neglect my body" isn't freaking inferior Si. It should indicate the possibility of ISTP, not ENTP. 

Someone can't just say the word 'brainstorm' and bam! they are an Ne-dom. One buzzword, and we don't even know the context. One thing you will learn fast on this forum is that Se-doms chafe bitterly under the descriptions of them. ESTPs are idea people. Flat out. It is the content and nature of those ideas, and their orientation, that indicates their type. 

The OP is saying a few Ne words and all the while screaming Se. This is the reason that people like Kanye West are typed Ne-doms inexplicably... he sees himself as living in his head, as a beacon of creativity, etc. He is! But it is Se/Ni creativity. It is the narrow view of Se that undercuts us. An incorrect view, frankly.

ESTPs brainstorm. Specifically they do. You gotta take your eyes off the paper and actually talk to people who are ESTPs. The first question, which I will pose to @renordw is this: what sorts of ideas? What about? 

BTW, I am actually leaning a little to ISTP for you.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

arkigos said:


> @EthereaEthos - you never clarified the nature of those ideas. Different people have a different idea of idea in their head. Also, "I am only kinda a body builder because I neglect my body" isn't freaking inferior Si. It should indicate the possibility of ISTP, not ENTP.
> 
> Someone can't just say the word 'brainstorm' and bam! they are an Ne-dom. One buzzword, and we don't even know the context. One thing you will learn fast on this forum is that Se-doms chafe bitterly under the descriptions of them. ESTPs are idea people. Flat out. It is the content and nature of those ideas, and their orientation, that indicates their type.
> 
> ...


I admit I was typing on assumptions and hunches, but I am sticking with ENTP unless strongly proven otherwise.


----------

